# Optical illusion shirts



## mellowyellow (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 27, 2021)

Here are a couple that really got me, Mellow!


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 27, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Here are a couple that really got me, Mellow!


Fantastic, Aunt Marg, they sure grab your attention.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 27, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> Fantastic, Aunt Marg, they sure grab your attention.


Boy, do they ever, Mellow.

Today's new modern styles and fads are just to so way beyond my old-fashioned ways for me to warm up to them.

I'm a classic traditionalist through and through.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 27, 2021)

I like this one....very creative....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 27, 2021)

And this one......


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 27, 2021)

And these always cracked me up, lol......


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 27, 2021)

PopsnTuff said:


> View attachment 152490
> 
> And this one......


Is that ever neat-O!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 27, 2021)

PopsnTuff said:


> View attachment 152491
> 
> And these always cracked me up, lol......


ROFLMAO!

If faced with this option one would have to seriously ask themselves... maybe _I look better naturally_.


----------



## Geezerette (Feb 27, 2021)

I think they are delightful! I’d love to have something to wear that would make my middle disappear! (The optical shirts, not so much the bikini one)


----------

